# Bantams



## MotherOfChickens (22 June 2013)

I have to admit, I didn't really see the point in bantams, especially as I am not into showing. However, I went to visit the Poultry Tent at the RHS today and am fairly smitten. I'd like to get some Scots Grey bantams but loved the look of the Leghorns and Old English Game bantams as well.

So, anyone keep bantams? Do they absolutely have to be kept separately from large fowl? (although obviously away from LF roos) Is there any market for the eggs?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (23 June 2013)

I breed bantams. I have silkies and Goldtops that I use as broodies and then I have my speckled Sussex. I went with bantams as I have young children and thought they would be more suitable. I must admit that I have just hatched a batch of LF speckled Sussex so until they grow up I won't be able to say how the differ. I intend to let them all run together but they will all be girls as I cull the boys I don't need and only have a chap over winter and in early spring as I have close neighbours and promised them no early morning calls in summer.

 I have no problems selling the eggs as the girls do lay quite big ones and I have a non sussex girl that lays very large blue eggs and I pop one of these in each box. I crossed her with my speckled Sussex chap and the offspring lay a more green/ blue egg but they are large too. I guess it depends on the breed you choose.


----------



## millsandboon (23 June 2013)

I've always kept bantams and LF together. Bantams can run faster so can usually keep themselves out of trouble


----------



## Twinkley Lights (23 June 2013)

I have pekins and silkies I keep everything together no real issues aside of the small pekin cockerel taking over the joint


----------



## ozpoz (23 June 2013)

Mine choose to roam together sometimes but have their own houses.
 I keep pekins and I have a small mixed laying flock with an araucana cockerel.
I have had trouble in the past with bantams going determinedly feral and these don't want to - they are much too interested and sociable to disappear in the woods. I don't think you could consider them as commercial layers, but I like the little white eggs.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 June 2013)

thanks-I do have a Scots Grey roo though and he's pretty big. I can have two pens though so can keep him away from the littlies. None of my hens are particularly large so may give it a go, have heard the Scots Grey bantams are pretty feisty


----------



## jodie3 (23 June 2013)

I have a silkie bantam cockerel who lives with a rescue warren type hen, her choice!

 When I let my main group of mixed large girls and their light Sussex cockerel out they all mix in together round the garden and Bertie the bantam is very much the boss over Colin the light Sussex cockerel.  They have the odd punch up but Colin know his place.

I have three other bantams who live with their cockerel and I just put a couple of the smaller eggs in with the large eggs.  Or when they are all laying I make up a box of the smaller eggs.


----------



## WelshD (25 June 2013)

I breed bantams, quite a few different breeds - they are everywhere I look here lol

They are the greatest, they have great personailities - particularly the cockerels, eat a lot less, poo is a hell of a lot smaller, eggs of many bantam breeds are a decent size

Old English Game bantams are lovely, very easy going and easy to look after. You'll find Scots Greys hard to source (or at least good ones!) bantam Leghorns are a little less flighty than their large counterparts and lay a decent sized egg

I have sold bantam eggs 'at the gate' for 80p for 6 so not big money but it all helps. 

Bantams are fab. You must get some then sell the large birds. that is all.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 June 2013)

WelshD said:



			Bantams are fab. You must get some then sell the large birds. that is all.
		
Click to expand...

you like them then? lol.

Do all bantam breeds go broody? I have found some leghorn bantams and a breeder of good SG LF and bantams who I'll call this week.


----------



## WelshD (25 June 2013)

They are pretty much the same as their large fowl counterparts when it comes to broody tendancies so heavy breeds are more inclined to than light breeds 

So Leghorns wont go broody (or at least very rarely) SG are also a light breed so I cant imagine they would either. The OEG will though (and they make excellent and very ferocious broodies )

Bear in mind that they also will share other traits with the large version so light breeds will be flighty - dont assume because they are little that they cant scale a 6ft fence easily and will stay where you put them lol

I do show my birds so the bantams are ideal but even as pets and egg layers they are good if you get the right breeds - most bantam owners do not show.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 June 2013)

The SGs (bantams) do sit apparently. I currently have 2 very broody Marsh Daisies so being a broody isn't a necessity.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 June 2013)

We've got a mixed flock of bantams and larger hens and they get on fine, the cockerell is a "mongrel" and a Bantam!!

The bantams seem to hold their own OK and aren't picked on by the others. 

Tho' bigger hens are more easy to manage than bantams, who tend to be a little bit more difficult to catch etc!, but they ARE fun.


----------



## ozpoz (28 June 2013)

I am not so keen on  leghorns. I had two and gave them away. They were bossy, flighty, hysteric and far too independent. Maybe I was unlucky, but they were everything I didn't want in a chicken!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2013)

thats a shame Ozpoz, the leghorns come in such pretty colours 

but hysterical chickens are no fun-my rumpless araucana are a bit like that but they are hardy and good layers so might get some more.


----------



## Alexart (28 June 2013)

I never saw the point in banties either until I saw some rather funky hamburghs at a local auction which I bought for very little and I've never looked back!!  I've had a few different breeds - silver spangled and gold pencilled hamburgh's are ones I've had for years, I don't show them but I do paint them, barbu d'anvers which are just so cute and very friendly but don't lay much the same with pekins.  And I've just hatched a load of polish banties, as well as a sumatra but sadly only one hatched - ebay eggs!! I got the last 2 breeds to paint - well that was my excuse anyway!!  I think my hamburghs are my favourite but they can be a bit flighty, mine run out with the large fowl with no problems and the little hamburgh cockerel is the top bird out of 6 other roos who are all much larger than him!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2013)

Hamburghs are splendid-good job I don't have more room!  I dunno, looks like my quest for SG bantams may fail-they are amazingly expensive.


----------



## haycroft (29 June 2013)

I've had bantams , great little birds v friendly even the boys 
I use to hav bigger birds with the bantams also silkies 
I've just re homed my flock due to having coop repaired n having a break ( I'm only a back yard owner ) lay fab eggs n can make great broodys ,,I've hatched several clutches ,,I think u can sex some bantam at a early age 
Yes some can jump /fly over high fences but the ones I've had hav been fine n don't make a lot if mess compared to bigger birds


----------

